# nuc split and new queen issues ..??



## brownkenvt (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi...

I've had a couple of similiar incidents this summer. 

Which of the three, Nuc 1, 2, or 3 was the Queen balled in? Is is possible there were two queens working in the hive and you only pinched one? I'm told that there are often and old and young queen working side by side in a hive for a while. Maybe you have a young, hard to spot, young queen in that nuc already. Or perhaps she got released from the cage before they were really ready to accept her. Were you using push in cages, or the wooden or plastic cage she arrived in?

ken


----------



## seapro220 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello, and thanks for the follow up. here's a little more about the environment - 

Nuc1 was/is the Nuc in question. I'd tried to make a split and been adding some young brood for a couple of weeks but they never would 'make' a new queen on their own so I decided, after thoroughly going thru the hive several times (to be sure there wasn't a rouge queen or a worker-queen laying) to 'bulk' up the nuc with a couple more frames of capped brood and introduce a new queen. I checked all 3 nucs again before I added the new queens to be sure i wasn't making a mistake by adding another queen also. It's possible I had a rouge queen - but I doubt it.

Nuc3 - pinched queen and they seem to have accepted her w/o any issues.

the cages I was using was the 'standard' 1x3" wired shipping cages with the cork and cork/candy end that I've used in the past. It was set, like all others, upside down on top of the frames so the existing bees could get used to her, and feed if necessary during the customary 3 days before the candy is eaten all out and she's released.


----------



## seapro220 (Mar 14, 2013)

oops - double posted.


----------

